# Justin Trudeau wins riding nomination: Prime Minister by 2012?



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.thestar.com/News/article/208609



Toronto Star said:


> Justin Trudeau wins nomination
> 
> Apr 29, 2007 06:34 PM
> Canadian Press
> ...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sure, why not? No real qualifications. Proper bloodline. Canada finally gets the royalty it craves.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Sure, why not? No real qualifications. Proper bloodline. Canada finally gets the royalty it craves.


Let's hope that it's better than the Bush bloodline....


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

If Justin is anything like his Dad it's going to be a tough ride...


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Macfury said:


> No real qualifications.


Have you looked at those buffoons by the name of Stockwell Day and Potato Pete?

As for royalty, would you prefer Elmer and Peter MacKay?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Macfury said:


> If Justin is anything like his Dad it's going to be a tough ride...


the NEP sounds real good about now
$103.9 / liter for gas \ here in Shangri-la


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Take it easy AS, I know that the Trudeau Era was your Camelot...


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

So is it safe to assume you like Pete?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

ArtistSeries said:


> So is it safe to assume you like Pete?


Who is "Potato Pete?"


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm sure Justin Trudeau will do well in his Montreal riding, but I think it highly unlikely that he will become "Prime Minister by 2012".

His father's legacy tends to polarize the electorate - PET is revered by some, and reviled by others. A party leader should have at least *some* broad national appeal, and Justin Trudeau would pretty much have to change his name to get any traction at all out West.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

And what 'broad national appeal does Harper have??



> *No mystery to Harper's unpopularity
> 
> PM is as likeable as a movie villain*
> 
> ...


http://www.thestar.com/article/208205

There is no guarantee of Justin's success and the heritage could equally be a burden.
He's going about entering politics in an admirable manner.

I wish him well.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> And what 'broad national appeal does Harper have??


Even though the latest polls show the Conservatives slipping, they still are essentially tied with the Liberals in Ontario and Quebec - so it is safe to say that they have at least some "broad national appeal" as they have significant support in all regions. Reference: http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html?id=9da354d6-27e6-4e7f-9588-8bd3dcf80bfe

On the other hand, anyone named "Trudeau" will have a hard time drumming up any significant support in the West.


MacDoc said:


> There is no guarantee of Justin's success and the heritage could equally be a burden.


My point exactly!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Tell me, is there any name attached to the Liberals that would have broad appeal in the west?


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

As an Albertan, am I allowed to campaign for the Bloc in that riding???


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I guess Harper should cut and paste a bogus Paul Martin AKA Liberal smile on his face. That way he can give it to Canadians from behind and they wouldn't mind because he's approachable and loveable just like Paul martin and Jean Chretian... Maybe that JOKER smile might appeal more to the masses in the east. 

Everytime Paul Martn or Jean Chretian was on the news I felt dirty and felt liked raped ..oh I guess in a way we all were...only with dirty money..those pretty smiles, the approachable and lovable liberals I miss those Aholes with about as much affection as a BM in the morning...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MacDoc said:


> I wish him well.


I really don't wish him well. Better he should flounder in the lower echelons of politics. Or founder.


----------



## JumboJones (Feb 21, 2001)

Newsflash......The...Toronto....Star...Doesn't....Like....Stephen....Harper.....

Whew, glad to see that the world is still on the same axis it was on Friday.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

JumboJones said:


> Newsflash......The...Toronto....Star...Doesn't....Like....Stephen....Harper.....
> 
> Whew, glad to see that the world is still on the same axis it was on Friday.


Just because the Harperites like to polarize the electorate and are doing their best with some media, don't go projecting.... 
Did the editorial board of the Toronto Star not support Harper in the last elections?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Sonal said:


> Tell me, is there any name attached to the Liberals that would have broad appeal in the west?


:clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

zoziw said:


> As an Albertan, am I allowed to campaign for the Bloc in that riding???


I suspect that if you started a provincial party in Alberta and attempted to get members elected to parliament, your party would be denied allowing those candidates to stand for election. That is a right apparently only granted to a single province.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

SINC said:


> I suspect that if you started a provincial party in Alberta and attempted to get members elected to parliament, your party would be denied allowing those candidates to stand for election. That is a right apparently only granted to a single province.


Talking out of your blowhole again SINC?
And you wonder why I call you a Quebec bigot...


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

Sonal said:


> Tell me, is there any name attached to the Liberals that would have broad appeal in the west?


I would think the Liberals would have their best chance of building ~some~ support in the West with someone not associated with the "old guard".

A name that people free associate with "National Energy Policy" and "Why should I sell your wheat?" is not a good place to start.

The West is a significant chunk of the country, so it will be hard for a party to form a government or even claim to be a "National" party without some level of support here.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*This Just In*



Macfury said:


> Sure, why not? No real qualifications. Proper bloodline. Canada finally gets the royalty it craves.


What would be the harm in basing comments on something Trudeau has said or something he did? Would detractors explode? Would the earth fall into the sun? Would stars suddenly appear? Would the west fall out of love with the east?

I'm sure there are lots of schoolteachers and politiicans' kids we'd rather not have run for office, but it sure beats the usual mix of sick lawyers, runaway deadbeats and failed economists.

Here is something he actually said (is reported to have said):

TheStar.com - News - Trudeau wins nomination


> *"I am carrying the Trudeau name, yes. I am also carrying my own name," Trudeau told reporters after his victory. "I think that what was achieved here in this process was to demonstrate that I'm not just a last name. I'm someone who has a first name and who's willing to reach out and able to reach out and represent people."*


While there may be some safe assumptions based on someone's last name, political performance isn't usually one of them.

Whether he turns out to be a buffoon or a godsend, you certainly can't judge him on his previous political record--he doesn't have one. Today is day one.

.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Whether he turns out to be a buffoon or a godsend, you certainly can't judge him on his previous political record--he doesn't have one. Today is day one.


I agree that this is the way it *should* work, but in reality there is a lot of baggage associated with the Trudeau name, both positive an negative. Not really fair, but that's the way it is.

When you originally posted "Prime Minister by 2012" were you thinking of some positive aspects of the name? If a complete unknown were to win the Liberal nomination in some riding in Montreal would you consider him or her becoming Prime Minister in five years to be a possibility?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

PenguinBoy said:


> I agree that this is the way it *should* work, but in reality there is a lot of baggage associated with the Trudeau name, both positive an negative. Not really fair, but that's the way it is.
> 
> When you originally posted "Prime Minister by 2012" were you thinking of some positive aspects of the name? If a complete unknown were to win the Liberal nomination in some riding in Montreal would you consider him or her becoming Prime Minister in five years to be a possibility?


His father said he never wanted the job... No, I was just eliciting discussion. If he has something positive to add to the country, great, but I'm willing to judge him on his own merits, once he has some other than teaching kids, which is another thankless job.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I think Prime Ministers receive more than enough thanks for the job they do. Teachers are in their own special category--they do a "thankless job" that thousands of people would take from them in a heartbeat if they had a chance.

But if five years of doing something else makes you a Prime Minister--groovy!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

SINC said:


> I suspect that if you started a provincial party in Alberta and attempted to get members elected to parliament, your party would be denied allowing those candidates to stand for election. That is a right apparently only granted to a single province.


Admit it, you wish you lived in _La Belle Province_. :lmao:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MannyP Design said:


> Admit it, you wish you lived in _La Belle Province_. :lmao:


Whattya say SINC--want to start an Alberta First party in _La Helle Province_?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ArtistSeries said:


> Talking out of your blowhole again SINC?
> And you wonder why I call you a Quebec bigot...


Not at all. Simply stating an undeniable truth. If you call that bigoted, so be it. Besides you're not exactly unbiased yourself on the issue.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Whattya say SINC--want to start an Alberta First party in _La Helle Province_?


I suspect that was not a typo "H". :lmao:


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

Justin Trudeau won the nomination on name recognition. Whether he gets elected is another question. Maybe, maybe not. 

Prime Minister? Just like his dad? In 1968, when Trudeau became prime minister, Canada’s national debt was $11.3 billion; and the federal deficit was zero. When he left office in 1984, the debt was $128 billion and the deficit was $25 billion annually. 

On the set of the Great War, where he played the part of Talbot Papineau, there were stories that Justin Trudeau was not popular with some of the other actors. He was seen as a bit of a prima donna. 

Maybe he will be okay but, until I see something extraordinary, one Trudeau was enough, thanks.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

The separatists would love Trudeau in 2012, but a helluva lot more in 2008.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Voyager said:


> Justin Trudeau won the nomination on name recognition.


You mean the knocking door to door had nothing to do with it?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> You mean the knocking door to door had nothing to do with it?


And the speeches and the kissing of babies and the organization and the like.

Chances are the popular city councillor he ran against (for one) had some degree of name recognition, as did the other main candidate.

But you know, if you don't like the Trudeau name, it's easy to write "he won because of his name." It's sans merit, but it's easy.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Macfury said:


> Whattya say SINC--want to start an Alberta First party in _La Helle Province_?


Spoken like a true Torontonian. 

It's too bad SINC's peripheral vision appears to be completely gone--seems that he focuses only on the Francophones. Surely he must know of at least one or two parties in the western parts of Canada that serve only their region/province.

I know of several... but does he? :lmao:


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm not particularly fond of him, nor do I actively dislike him - but he did work for the nomination, and he won fair and square. Thus he deserves the chance to prove himself as much as anyone else, had they won.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The Doug said:


> Thus he deserves the chance to prove himself as much as anyone else, had they won.


Agreed. I think many people are reacting to the spectre of a replay of "The Trudeau Era."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MannyP Design said:


> Spoken like a true Torontonian.
> 
> It's too bad SINC's peripheral vision appears to be completely gone--seems that he focuses only on the Francophones. Surely he must know of at least one or two parties in the western parts of Canada that serve only their region/province.
> 
> I know of several... but does he? :lmao:


I know of a lot more than several Manny:

http://www.westcan.org/

http://www.separationalberta.com/faq.asp

http://www.westernblockparty.com/Separatist_Papers/NovDec05.pdf

http://www.answers.com/topic/western-alienation-1

http://www.answers.com/topic/north-west-rebellion

http://www.answers.com/topic/western-canada-independence-party

http://www.answers.com/topic/western-independence-party

But you miss the point in that Quebec is the only province to have a provincial party in parliament.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

SINC said:


> Not at all. Simply stating an undeniable truth. If you call that bigoted, so be it. Besides you're not exactly unbiased yourself on the issue.


Yes you are a bigoted old fool.
I may not like the BQ but they win and represent Quebec because they win enough ridings and votes - thus the will of their constituents.

If the "Separation Party of Alberta" or "Alberta First Party" (or whatever they are called) ran and won in Federal elections - so be it.....

Call the BQ whatever you want SINC, the fact remains that they have been winning in Quebec. 
For someone who like the Cons, I'd expect you to applaud divisiveness...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

But the Conservative party won the federal election because, in part, they convinced enough Quebecers that they could do a good job of running the country (and they reminded them that a few Liberals had not).

Like it or not, the Conservatives did better than before in Quebec, even running on the Holy Western Alienation Platform.

Of course, that honeymoon is over.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

ArtistSeries said:


> Yes you are a bigoted old fool.


Hey, SINC, AS's gloves are off now--you slurred Quebec in ways that you can never guess.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

SINC said:


> I know of a lot more than several Manny:
> ... But you miss the point in that Quebec is the only province to have a provincial party in parliament.


No, you missed the point--Bloc is a player, the rest are amateurs.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Hey, SINC, AS's gloves are off now--you slurred Quebec in ways that you can never guess.


Bothers me not MF. Bothers him though.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Don't worry SINC, it's the typical response of the "bon vivant" to an imaginary slur--face red, fists at the ready.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MannyP Design said:


> No, you missed the point--Bloc is a player, the rest are amateurs.


No, you still don't get the point. All those western parties were the product of four provinces, not a single provincial party. If any other province formed it's own party and tried to field a candidate in a federal election, it would be denied the opportunity. It appears special status applies only to Quebec.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

SINC, the BQ was sent to Ottawa by Quebecers - just because they are pushing their agenda should they be considered less?

As for special status - the BQ has played by the rules. End of story - and yes you are still a bigot. You demonstrate a seething dislike for anything Quebecois/French.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

SINC said:


> No, you still don't get the point. All those western parties were the product of four provinces, not a single provincial party. If any other province formed it's own party and tried to field a candidate in a federal election, it would be denied the opportunity. It appears special status applies only to Quebec.


If? What do you mean if? So you're speculating, now. If any party has had enough support, what makes you think it would be denied? It appears the status is awarded to those with who can actually succeed.

Same old grade "A" Albertan bull ****.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Seems a certain PM speculated about an Alberta firewall........hang the bastid....THEN bar him from public office.

It's okay when Sinc's boy is in power tho..... not.


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> You mean the knocking door to door had nothing to do with it?


Very little! The two other candidates had actually contributed to the community. Mary Deros was a city councillor and Basilio Giordano was a former councillor. What has Justin Trudeau ever done. He had name recognition and media hype, nothing more.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Voyager said:


> Very little! The two other candidates had actually contributed to the community. Mary Deros was a city councillor and Basilio Giordano was a former councillor. What has Justin Trudeau ever done. He had name recognition and media hype, nothing more.


You're right. Nobody should ever be able to start in politics, ever. What had Deros and Giordano done before becoming councillors? Nothing. Therefore they shouldn't have run for that office either.

Wow.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The "coat tail" entree into politics is a time-honoured tradition!


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Macfury said:


> The "coat tail" entree into politics is a time-honoured tradition!


I'd like to see some of your venom directed towards the Bushes... oh right, that does not count because they are right-wingers....

Did you ever denounce Peter MacKay? Nope...


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

HowEver said:


> You're right. Nobody should ever be able to start in politics, ever. What had Deros and Giordano done before becoming councillors? Nothing. Therefore they shouldn't have run for that office either.
> 
> Wow.


Let's keep this in context. AS asked me if I thought Trudeau's going door to door helped him get elected. I gave an opinion. I felt his name and media hype were the main reasons he got elected, not his going door to door. Would a regular person who had no name recognition, just starting out in politics, have been given the nomination? Possible, but not likely.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Voyager said:


> Let's keep this in context. AS asked me if I thought Trudeau's going door to door helped him get elected. I gave an opinion. I felt his name and media hype were the main reasons he got elected, not his going door to door. Would a regular person who had no name recognition, just starting out in politics, have been given the nomination? Possible, but not likely.


This is the message I quoted:



Voyager said:


> Very little! The two other candidates had actually contributed to the community. Mary Deros was a city councillor and Basilio Giordano was a former councillor. What has Justin Trudeau ever done. He had name recognition and media hype, nothing more.


No one is questioning whether or not Trudeau has name recognition; but I doubt you know what he's given to the community; and you can't discount the councillor's own name recogntion--a sitting city councillor and a former city councillor may not be Trudeaux, but they may have their own similar branding in the community, and that could go deeper.

Let's give Justin Trudeau his due: he organized better than they did, and beat them. Now we get to see what he contributes to his community, and what he gives the country. With any luck, it will be more than the digit his dad gave the west.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

Macfury said:


> The "coat tail" entree into politics is a time-honoured tradition!


But Pere Trudeau is dead, and not able to pull strings for jr., unlike Bush who was basically installed by the dad's handlers even though he LOST by over 500,000 votes. 

Canadian Camelot partie deux would be interesting. There's your Yank POV.


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

HowEver said:


> No one is questioning whether or not Trudeau has name recognition; but I doubt you know what he's given to the community...


Which community? The riding where he just won a nomination? Not much probably. 

From what I've read about what he has been doing the last few years, it seems he's been building his resume. He got his B.A from McGill, teaching certification from UBC and taught for 4 years in B.C. He is chair of Katimavik, has worked with various organizations and levels of government, and is working on his Masters in Environmental Geography at McGill. There is also some mention of his working with Harvest Montreal. Harvest Montreal is the only thing that might relate to the riding he now hopes to represent.

What he has been doing is, in an esoteric way, noble and I guess it's nice he's had the financial resources to do it. But then he's probably never had to worry about living paycheck to paycheck as many of the people in Papineau riding do.

If you think I'm being cynical about Justin Trudeau, it's probably because I am. If I really thought he was doing all this for purely altruistic reasons, I might be less so. I just wonder if this is not a means to an end for him, with political power being the ultimate aim.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Voyager said:


> If I really thought he was doing all this for purely altruistic reasons, I might be less so. I just wonder if this is not a means to an end for him, with political power being the ultimate aim.


Ahhh, being PM is just a job. Forget about altruism. If he wants it, let him try for it. The nomination process is just a big job interview and they gave the position to the guy they thought was cool.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Justino was on 98.5 FM radio in Montreal last evening. He responded very well I thought given the host kept on trying to pin him in a corner re: his father and his views, etc. He is in a very interesting riding, BTW, for those who are non-montrealers.


----------



## Voyager (Aug 7, 2005)

Macfury said:


> Ahhh, being PM is just a job. Forget about altruism. If he wants it, let him try for it. The nomination process is just a big job interview and they gave the position to the guy they thought was cool.


Yup, just a job - with the potental of his hand in my wallet.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Voyager said:


> Yup, just a job - with the potental of his hand in my wallet.


I wouldn't hire him on account of that hand...


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> I'd like to see some of your venom directed towards the Bushes... oh right, that does not count because they are right-wingers....
> 
> Did you ever denounce Peter MacKay? Nope...


Giving pointers on Fair and Balanced, AS? :lmao:


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Beej said:


> Giving pointers on Fair and Balanced, AS? :lmao:


The mod police again....
It's amazing that when I post something critical on the Libs, NDP or Greens it goes unnoticed but point out that in MF arguments the right is never wrong and beyond any reproach we the moral police. 
Talk about intellectual turpitude on your part. 
You may feel it's beside the point but the question remains. 
I've yet to see MF criticize the Bush dynasty, yet he seems so keen on pointing out that JT had a father that was PM. 
So it's a perfectly acceptable smear if it's directed towards the perceived left but bogus if it's pointed out that Bu****es have a similar dynasty? Allright then...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

ArtistSeries said:


> I've yet to see MF criticize the Bush dynasty, yet he seems so keen on pointing out that JT had a father that was PM. So it's a perfectly acceptable smear if it's directed towards the perceived left but bogus if it's pointed out that Bu****es have a similar dynasty? Allright then...


Another sad logical lapse on your part. The subject was Justin Trudeau, not the Bush family. However, I will state that George Bush rode into office on his father's coat tails, just as Justin Trudeau is doing now. 

Now try to concentrate on the thread at hand, OK?


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Now try to concentrate on the thread at hand, OK?


So what do you know about JT? 
It's unlikely that Bush has ever volunteered at a food bank like JT.... 

The point is, have you looked at what he has done himself or did you have convulsions at the name only...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I have convulsions about the idea that he has aspirations to emulate his Old Man--nothing else.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I think it's a grave problem, MF - this remarkable susceptibility you have towards convulsions for Trudeauian deeds not yet committed. Better see a doctor about that, and right quick too.

Just so you know.... we care.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

"We don't care, and we don't care that we don't care"










Morla the Swamp Tortoise - Neverending Story


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Max cares. MacDoc and the Swamp Tortoise don't care. 

Guess who's getting a nice Christmas present?


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

MF... I care but I have to say this:

I am afraid of that Christmas present.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Max cares. MacDoc and the Swamp Tortoise don't care.
> 
> Guess who's getting a nice Christmas present?


While you are getting the monkeys and typewriters - what are you giving MacDoc?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

ArtistSeries said:


> While you are getting the monkeys and typewriters - what are you giving MacDoc?


A two week vacation in Port Credit.


----------



## Dick Hertz (Mar 29, 2007)

Other than the last name "Trudeau," WTF does he have to bring to the table? He's, what, 37? Has he ever even held a real job in his life? Political hack and PM's kid doesn't count. It appears that his only claim to fame is his eulogy at his famous father's funeral. That's about as valid as JFK Jr.'s claim to fame, which was saluting his father's casket at the age of three. 

On another note, JFK Jr. blessedly learned that he was subject to the laws of physics despite his delusional beliefs to the contrary. Would that the same fate befell more children of politicos.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Assuming that you don't really want anybody's children to die (as in, Justin's mother may have gone through enough after the avalanche killed her youngest, for example), isn't this why Justin Trudeau is running for office? So that he can show us what he's made of?

Note to self: do not eat from DH's corn flakes.




Dick Hertz said:


> Other than the last name "Trudeau," WTF does he have to bring to the table? He's, what, 37? Has he ever even held a real job in his life? Political hack and PM's kid doesn't count. It appears that his only claim to fame is his eulogy at his famous father's funeral. That's about as valid as JFK Jr.'s claim to fame, which was saluting his father's casket at the age of three.
> 
> On another note, JFK Jr. blessedly learned that he was subject to the laws of physics despite his delusional beliefs to the contrary. Would that the same fate befell more children of politicos.


----------



## Dick Hertz (Mar 29, 2007)

From JT's Wikipedia article, the "Media and Political Career" section:

_He has been a campaigner for winter sports safety since the death of his brother Michel in an avalanche on a ski trip in 1998._

The Kennedy parallels are uncanny. Michael Kennedy earned his Darwin award while playing football on skis on a black diamond run. Yet another Kennedy who learned he was subject to the laws of physics.

_In 2003, he served as a panelist on CBC Radio's Canada Reads series, where he championed The Colony of Unrequited Dreams by Wayne Johnston._

Who cares what the spoiled little prince thinks other people should read? Why should I have to bow and scrape for someone who has lived a life of pointless privilege?

_On 17 September 2006, Trudeau hosted a rally in Ramsden Park in Toronto, calling for Canadian participation in the Darfur crisis._

Perhaps he'll sign up to serve there. On the front lines. As a private. If he did, I'd be impressed. I'm not holding my breath.

_On 25 October 2006, Trudeau appeared on CTV's Canada AM. Asked about what he thought of Quebecers asking for national recognition, he replied that nationalism today as a general concept is "based on a smallness of thought.”[2] His comments were seen as a criticism of Michael Ignatieff's push to recognize Quebec as a nation._

Okay, I confess to a great deal ignorance of the whole sordid history here, but why doesn't the rest of Canada just tell the Kwee-Beck-Kwah to get stuffed? From what I can see, they're a hell of a lot more trouble than they're worth. Why is so much energy expended to keep them a part of Canada when they want so desperately to leave? I'm not trying to be confrontational here (well, maybe a little  ), but I'd genuinely like to know. I really don't get it. Maybe I'm just a stupid Yank, I dunno.

_During the 2006 Liberal Party of Canada leadership convention, Trudeau endorsed Gerard Kennedy.[3] When Kennedy dropped off after the 2nd ballot, Trudeau went with him to support former Environment Minister--and ultimate winner--Stephane Dion._

Again, who cares? If he didn't have the last name, nobody would give two sh!ts what he thought of who should lead the Libs out of their wilderness?

While I think Canada is a great country and I want desperately to move there to escape Bushland, this is further proof that nepotism in politics knows no national boundaries.


----------



## Dick Hertz (Mar 29, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Assuming that you don't really want anybody's children to die (as in, Justin's mother may have gone through enough after the avalanche killed her youngest, for example)


Well, my view of children in general is admittedly colored by my childfree status, but no, I don't wish that pain on anyone's parents. In the case of the Kennedys, both of them were engaging in reckless conduct the foreseeable result of which is death. This is particularly true in the case of JFK Jr. Flying VFR in IMC with 40 hours under your belt in an aircraft you're not qualified to fly is not a good idea, period. 


HowEver said:


> isn't this why Justin Trudeau is running for office? So that he can show us what he's made of?


No, it's probably because he saw what Daddy did and thought, "hey, not a bad gig. Sure beats working for a living."


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Dick Hertz said:


> No, it's probably because he saw what Daddy did and thought, "hey, not a bad gig. Sure beats working for a living."


Like many spurious arguments you'll read here on ehMac, simply saying it doesn't make it true. Since Justin couldn't have chosen a less obvious path to run for office, you'll have to take into account that simple opportunism doesn't apply here. As for your reference to "nepotism," that generally only works with a living relative granting favours. (Think: Belinda running Magna.) If you can get the relative to grant you favours from beyond the grave, you have special powers that will probably impel you further than running for lowly elected office.

The elder Trudeau probably told his sons to aim far higher than public office anyways. Whatever. Whatever disrespect you want to aim at dead political heroes and their deceased children in your country, it seems especially misplaced when directed at public figures here in Canada you know even less about, and their living or dead progeny.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Nicely crafted "high dudgeon" :clap:


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> The mod police again....
> It's amazing that when I post something critical on the Libs, NDP or Greens it goes unnoticed but point out that in MF arguments the right is never wrong and beyond any reproach we the moral police.
> Talk about intellectual turpitude on your part.
> You may feel it's beside the point but the question remains.
> ...


Wow, lots of pent up hackery there. Let it all out AS. That 'a boy! 

I was just pointing out how funny it was that you would try to push for some Fair and Balanced approach, given your posting history. Although, I guess you are an expert in the Fair and Balanced style, so maybe you are the one destined to bring balance to the forum.


----------

